# My meager collection



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

just a few of my lil collection.... i think its about time for a new humi,,,,sorry bout the sub par pic quality


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great group of cigars. Thanks for sharing. I love the variety.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice selection indeed... Do I see a Dirty Rat? Very HTF cigar...


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice spread. A lot of tasty treats in there.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Too much disorganization !! Got G2's in different areas, padilla artisans in different areas... AHHH!! Makes me crazy. 

OCD in full effect!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very kool selection


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Nice selection indeed... Do I see a Dirty Rat? Very HTF cigar...


Agreed. Very nice selection.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking good brother! :tu


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Meager my ass...


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

ckay said:


> Meager my ass...



I would agree I think you have confused the proper use of the world "meager". Nonetheless, very impressive. :biggrin1:


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

your meager collection is larger than mine


----------



## NorCal Einstein (Aug 17, 2010)

Gotta love the use of the word "meager"....hahahah


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice stash! Enjoy the Dirty Rat, it is a great smoke!


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

Russell Pta said:


> your meager collection is larger than mine


Seconded. It'll be a while before I get to that level!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I trust you have this collection insured by Lloyd's of London?????
:smoke:


----------



## Wombozie (Jun 22, 2010)

real nice collection. Nowhere near that size of a stash.


----------

